# BMW Lease Programs - December 2008



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Auto Lease Programs - Effective December 2008*

These lease programs are provided courtesy of *LeaseCompare.com* by dealer partners and are NOT for redistribution.

*Follow these 3 steps for the best lease deal!*

1) Use the data listed below each vehicle model, and the Lease Formula at the bottom of this page, to calculate a manufacturer (captive) lease payment.

2) Compare special Bank Lease programs by clicking on the vehicle model name to see instant lease payments.

3) You've done your homework, now choose the best lease and start driving your car!

_NOTE: Choosing a lease program, captive or bank, with the lowest money factor and a realistic residual value will provide you with the best overall leasing option._

FREE help on using this data or general leasing questions is available *HERE.*

*2009 BMW 128i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 72% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 128i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 73% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 135i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 135i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M3 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M3 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M3 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 528xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 535xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 535xiT Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M5 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 650i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 650i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M6 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M6 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X3 Wagon xDrive 3.0i *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X5 Wagon xDrive 3.0i *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X5 Wagon xDrive 4.8i *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X6 Wagon xDrive 3.5i *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X6 Wagon xDrive 5.0i *
24 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*Lease Payment Calculation Formula:*
(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Base Rate = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

*Terms Used in Lease Formula:*
CAP COST = Vehicle Purchase Price (amount financed)
RESIDUAL VALUE = MSRP (window sticker) X Residual %
TERM = Length of Lease in Months (3 years = 36 months)
BASE RATE = Dealer's Buy Rate (dealer can mark this up for profit)

NOTE: The manufacturer (captive) lease programs provided are for reference only. Base Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate.

*Compare Lease and Loan Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Visit *Auto Lease Insider* for great leasing info!


----------



## Darrell E (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Tarry. Did 2008 lease rates stay the same from last month? If not, can you post them?


----------



## 4-series (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks Tarry!. Seems the 335 Coupe rate went down. Other 3's look the same.


----------



## BasicMarinWheels (Dec 10, 2005)

*Rates for half year lease periods*

I have heard that BMWFS offers 30 month and 42 month lease programs, in addition to the normal two, three, four and five year ones. Do you have the rates for those? I'm interested in the 335i sedan and the M3 sedan, specifically.

Thanks very much.


----------



## nlpamg (May 20, 2008)

Darrell E said:


> Thanks Tarry. Did 2008 lease rates stay the same from last month? If not, can you post them?


+1 Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

Is there a specific model you are looking at?


----------



## creiss (Nov 18, 2008)

*2008 Model Year Lease Rate*

How about 2008 335xi (both coupe and sedan)?


----------



## ilhooq (Jun 13, 2006)

*335d numbers yet?*

Hi Tarry,

Are the residual and MF numbers available for the 335d yet?

Any of our dealer-employed forum readers able to provide info?

I guess deliveries are still at least a few weeks away, so maybe no one's signed a BMWFS contract yet...?

I had thought that the first photos -- of the red one, for you fellow obsessives out there -- were of an ED customer car. Seems like all the subsequent "test drive" photos of US-market press cars were with export plates in Germany, so maybe no one's actually taken delivery state-side yet. I'll recheck various forums again to try to prove myself wrong.

$2/gal. gas and $2.40/gal diesel prices here in LA make the financial argument less compelling for the moment, and not knowing the monthlies makes computing that impossible in any event. Not that finances are the only argument to be made for or against the 335d. ..

Thanks!


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

Here is the 2008 model data:

*BMW Auto Lease Programs ***8211; Effective December 2008*

These lease programs are provided courtesy of *LeaseCompare.com* by dealer partners and are NOT for redistribution.

*Follow these 3 steps for the best lease deal!*

1) Use the data listed below each vehicle model, and the Lease Formula at the bottom of this page, to calculate a manufacturer (captive) lease payment.

2) Compare special Bank Lease programs by clicking on the vehicle model name to see instant lease payments.

3) You***8217;ve done your homework, now choose the best lease and start driving your car!

_NOTE: Choosing a lease program, captive or bank, with the lowest money factor and a realistic residual value will provide you with the best overall leasing option._

FREE help on using this data or general leasing questions is available *HERE.*

*2008 BMW 128i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 68% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 45% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 128i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 66% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 43% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 135i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 63% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 42% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 135i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 65% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 53% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 42% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 328Ci Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00140 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00140 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00140 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00140 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00075 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00075 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00115 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00115 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 54% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 29% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 54% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 29% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00170 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 54% of MSRP ***8211; .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00170 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 54% of MSRP ***8211; .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00085 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00085 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00130 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00130 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 38% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 54% of MSRP ***8211; .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 38% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M3 Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00050 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00050 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 38% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M3 Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00025 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00025 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M3 Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00025 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00025 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 29% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 63% of MSRP ***8211; .00100 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00100 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 29% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 528xi Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00115 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00115 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00120 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00120 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 26% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 535xi Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00125 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00125 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 27% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 535xi Wagon *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00125 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00125 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 29% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 24% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00120 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00120 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 26% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 21% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M5 Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 65% of MSRP ***8211; .00050 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00050 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 25% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 650Ci Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 63% of MSRP ***8211; .00075 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00075 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 26% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 650CiC Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 65% of MSRP ***8211; .00010 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00010 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 27% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW M6 Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00040 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00040 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 38% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW M6 Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00040 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00040 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 29% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 750i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00155 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 50% of MSRP ***8211; .00155 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 25% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 750Li Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00155 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 50% of MSRP ***8211; .00155 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 26% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 21% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 760Li Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 45% of MSRP ***8211; .00155 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00155 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 23% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Alpina B7 Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 47% of MSRP ***8211; .00155 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 40% of MSRP ***8211; .00155 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 22% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X3 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 70% of MSRP ***8211; .00125 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00125 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 26% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X5 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00125 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 53% of MSRP ***8211; .00125 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X5 4.8i 4WD SUV *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00100 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00100 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 25% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X6 xDrive35i Wagon *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 48% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 38% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X6 xDrive50i Wagon *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 50% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 43% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0si Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 51% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 26% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 68% of MSRP ***8211; .00245 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00245 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 25% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0si Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 68% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 24% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 M Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 M Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00220 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00220 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 26% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*Lease Payment Calculation Formula:*
(Cap Cost ***8211; Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Base Rate = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

*Terms Used in Lease Formula:*
CAP COST = Vehicle Purchase Price (amount financed)
RESIDUAL VALUE = MSRP (window sticker) X Residual %
TERM = Length of Lease in Months (3 years = 36 months)
BASE RATE = Dealer***8217;s Buy Rate (dealer can mark this up for profit)

NOTE: The manufacturer (captive) lease programs provided are for reference only. Base Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate.

*Compare Lease and Loan Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Visit *Auto Lease Insider* for great leasing info!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Is the MF likely to change over the nest 1-2 months or does it generally stay the same?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

What is the MF on January 2009 contracts for a 2009 335i Coupe on 24 and 36 month leases at 10K miles per year?


----------

